# Got a new puppy?



## Pinktoxicalien (Sep 4, 2013)

Then this might be just for you!



Please take a look at my photography page on facebook for sample images & don't hesitate to contact me.

www.facebook.com/livelovelabsphotography


----------



## Pinktoxicalien (Sep 4, 2013)

Covering Nottingham, Derbyshire and Staffordshire.


----------

